# Advantages



## attagirl (Apr 25, 2007)

what would you consider to be advantages of living in greece, as opposed to other places in the world. Are there some sort of expectations that need to be met.


----------



## mkettner (May 31, 2007)

I think the natural beauty and culture would be one reason I would want to move there. Although the sporadic conflict and/or a specific threats of terrorism might cause me to reconsider. With that said there have been no recent events that would dictate to much concern. 

All the best,

Michael


----------



## greekwedding (Aug 14, 2007)

I think all the rich history of Greece. This area and surrounding areas have so much history which has affected the entire world and helped shape modern society.


----------

